

What does it feel like to be schizophrenic? - YuriNiyazov
http://www.quora.com/What-does-it-feel-like-to-be-schizophrenic?srid=XPb

======
YuriNiyazov
The main answer is by a (purported) schizophrenic. Highly informative and
remarkably lucid. (I don't mean the latter as a slight towards the author. I
wish more people wrote like this).

